# HID install on 95 E38



## 04SSHD (May 29, 2006)

I just finished installing my HID's, can't wait untill tonight when I really get to try them out. Here are a few of the install pics.

Side by side comparison HID (right) vs H1 hallogen (left)-



























ballast location-


----------



## 04SSHD (May 29, 2006)

Night pics!!!


----------



## csantoso (Apr 1, 2007)

.


----------



## csantoso (Apr 1, 2007)

nice set up there. Do we have to worried about error msg coming out on the dashboardon E38? any particular brand that we can/cant use? any help would be nice thx


----------



## Toropoki (Feb 16, 2005)

04SSHD said:


> I just finished installing my HID's, can't wait untill tonight when I really get to try them out. Here are a few of the install pics.
> 
> Side by side comparison HID (right) vs H1 hallogen (left)-
> 
> ...


What did you pay for them and where did you get them from?
Anymore install pictures? Was it easy yo hook up?
Any low beam lamp failure warning?
Thanks! :thumbup: 
Edwin


----------

